# Members Build



## 5760rj (Feb 28, 2020)

read about a members build, he posted photos of his sheet metal work and fabrication, plus he had sheet metal machine with other fabrication metal formers, problem is i can't find the posting, if anybody knows what I'm talking about, please let me know, I am interested in contacting him, thanks......


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Was it the orange Aerocycle? If so OC54 is the man. V/r Shawn


----------



## TRM (Mar 4, 2020)

Are you talking about the tank by @JAF/CO ?








						CWC 1937 Supreme Tank [emoji102]  Price increases. $6200 | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

One tank sold one left  Asking $6200 shipped this is for the tank and it mounting hardware more pics on request. Phone , text or e- mail  This is a steel hand made repop by  ME/ aka Jim Frazier JA F/ CO    jfkiller53@aol.com 1 (209) 481-9464 Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




					thecabe.com


----------

